# April 2012



## Wilamanjaro (30 Dec 2011)

Hey guys, 

So I'm just browsing the recruiting forums once again, still as commited and excited as ever. I applied and was merit listed April 2011, there was a chance I could've gone to October 2011 BMQ but it didn't happen, so I'm just continuing my life in the meantime. I went down to the recruitment center the other week and they had mentioned that Vehicle Tech is open right now, so we'll see about that. I was also told that April 2012 is going to be the time when most people will get their calls and when most trades are open. What exactly is happening in April and what numbers are we looking at for each trade to be taking in? Is there some sort of way to see just how many positions in each trade are open?

And I suppose as an added bonus: What can I do to improve my application? I really would love to get started, as I'm sure everyone else is. It'd be awesome to get picked up for April!


----------



## Miller97 (2 Jan 2012)

01 April is the start of the new fiscal year for us...meaning money to hire again if there is any space and or demand for applicants this year. There is no way on here to view how many spots, only recruiters have access to that info.


----------



## TBone22 (5 Jan 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> What can I do to improve my application?



Basically they want to see that you're constantly trying to improve. Some things might help:

1. Firearms Possession and Acquisition License - In one weekend you can earn a license to buy restricted (handguns) and unrestricted firearms (long guns). The course stresses safe handling of firearms which looks good entering the CF. 

2. First Aid/CPR training - Pretty self explanatory why this would be appealing to recruiters of any job. 

3. Volunteer work - specifically with kids/elders or any other position of leadership.

4. Extracurricular night courses/workshops relevant to the position you position wish to apply for.

Good Luck.


----------



## Craisome (5 Jan 2012)

TBone22 said:
			
		

> 1. Firearms Possession and Acquisition License - In one weekend you can earn a license to buy restricted (handguns) and unrestricted firearms (long guns). The course stresses safe handling of firearms which looks good entering the CF.




That would be one long ass weekend...


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2012)

TBone22 said:
			
		

> 1. Firearms Possession and Acquisition License



Waste of time and money. We teach firearms our way.



> 2. First Aid/CPR training



Waste of time and money. We teach FA and CPR at BMQ and theres more afterwards. One should take that because they want to be able to help, not to make an application look good. 

Your #3 and #4 i would agree with.


----------



## SentryMAn (5 Jan 2012)

Sports teams, events and other such things all look good on your application as well.
Anything that makes you look more team player type is beneficial.

Volunteer work shoudl be a given on ANY application.


----------



## Miller97 (6 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Waste of time and money. We teach firearms our way.



x2, and in bmq you'll have to kick ACT and PROVE out of your head


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jan 2012)

TBone22 said:
			
		

> Basically they want to see that you're constantly trying to improve. Some things might help:
> 
> 1. Firearms Possession and Acquisition License - In one weekend you can earn a license to buy restricted (handguns) and unrestricted firearms (long guns). The course stresses safe handling of firearms which looks good entering the CF.
> 
> ...



Where did you get your information especially for #1 and #2?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Scott (7 Jan 2012)

It doesn't look to me that it came in the form of any experience in the CF.

We ask, politely, that people with no service do not offer advice to others. We do not ask politely when it happens again...
___________________________________________________________________________________________

For those eagerly counting down the days to April 1 and the new allotment of positions: it doesn't happen right at twelve midnight. If April 1 falls on a Saturday or Sunday (it's a Sunday this year), the CFRC does not open simply to process YOUR application. Calls to the CFRC on Monday, April 2 may go unanswered due to every other Tom, Dick and Harry phoning to enquire about the status of their application. It might even take a few days for the results to filter down and the calls to go out.

Advice: RELAX.


----------



## TBone22 (7 Jan 2012)

Wow, I never thought I'd get such a bad response for trying to offer some advice. A family member who is in the CF advised me to take these steps and I'm merely sharing what I've been told. 

You guys are right though, having extra experience when it comes to safely handling firearms is useless.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jan 2012)

TBone22 said:
			
		

> having extra experience when it comes to safely handling firearms is useless.



It is the wrong experience. We teach things differently and we do different things with firearms. There are much more valuable and effective ways to improve an application.


----------



## TBone22 (7 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is the wrong experience. We teach things differently and we do different things with firearms. There are much more valuable and effective ways to improve an application.



So do Police Forces, CBSA, etc but they see a PAL as an asset. I realize I'm speaking with people who know a lot more than I do and that I'm wrong but it still doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jan 2012)

TBone22 said:
			
		

> So do Police Forces, CBSA, etc but they see a PAL as an asset. I realize I'm speaking with people who know a lot more than I do and that I'm wrong but it still doesn't make much sense to me.



Having your PAL = One week of semi-studying and passing a BS test.

Working as a volunteer, playing team sports, academic upgrading......... = Team and leadership skills, commitment, management skills, etc.....

Which one do you think makes a person stand out better ?


----------



## TBone22 (7 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Having your PAL = One week of semi-studying and passing a BS test.
> 
> Working as a volunteer, playing team sports, academic upgrading......... = Team and leadership skills, commitment, management skills, etc.....
> 
> Which one do you think makes a person stand out better ?



I'll give in on this one but only because I don't want to get banned.    Good day.


----------



## m.k (10 Jan 2012)

I put my PAL on my application and it was not even touched on in my interview. Seemed relevant at the time I guess.


----------



## estoguy (11 Jan 2012)

I would think that if the background check is as complete as they make it out to be, they probably already knew that.  And unless you've ever had an issue, it probably isn't too relevant because the CF is going to teach you THEIR way, which is TOTALLY different from civilian use.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Jan 2012)

TBone22 said:
			
		

> So do Police Forces, CBSA, etc but they see a PAL as an asset. I realize I'm speaking with people who know a lot more than I do and that I'm wrong but it still doesn't make much sense to me.



Do you base this on first had knowledge? We have several police officers and CBSA personnel that frequent the site, Check out the job boards sometime, if you look at any police agency etc where is the requirement for the PAL or RPAL. THe only ones that geberally ask to have an RPAL are armed guard services such as Brinks, G4S etc.

**Mod Hat on** Unless you can provide proof beyond "a friend in the CF told me" etc you may want to read more and post less.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## BCBoy (14 Jan 2012)

PAL is useless in the eyes of the military. Only get it if you plan on buying a gun or pistol for your own personal use and you enjoy shooting guns on your own time, otherwise it's a waste of money.


----------



## ProtectAndServe (15 Jan 2012)

In April it's said new job opportunities may open correct? If so would people who apply in January be processed so that when April comes they can get offered a job, rather then applying in April and having to be processed and waiting more time... Just wondering?


----------



## RCDtpr (15 Jan 2012)

April is the beginning of the new fiscal year and typically most trades get new spots opening up.  That said, it's impossible to say whether or not you will be offered a job.  Depending on what trade you pick etc etc. there may already be a merit list of guys done the recruiting process waiting for a job offer come April.

If you want to get in in April my advice to you is get your paperwork in, and make sure you're the best applicant you can be.  The best way to help yourself get a job is to make sure you're number 1 on that merit list.


----------



## half-pint (14 Mar 2012)

ProtectAndServe said:
			
		

> In April it's said new job opportunities may open correct? If so would people who apply in January be processed so that when April comes they can get offered a job, rather then applying in April and having to be processed and waiting more time... Just wondering?



From my own personal experience (and I may be wrong here) it would appear that the recruiting process is like a swinging door. You have to get your foot in the 'door' before the door (your trade choice) closes.  If you don't get all your paperwork in before your trade closes your file is closed and you have to reapply when your trade opens and they start accepting applications for your trade again.  I've read about people having interviews, medicals, aptitude tests, etc., canceled because their trade closed up. This is what I've gathered from reading through threads and talking to the recruiter handling my file. I noticed recently that the forces website showed that jobs that had previously not been accepting applications, were once again taking apps. They do not wait until they have the new numbers in April to start taking applications, that is just when they officially start offering jobs. You're better off getting your application in BEFORE April. Once again, I apologize if this info is incorrect.  Hope the analogy helped though 

P.S. Things were so much easier when I joined 10+ years ago.  You applied and they pretty much told you on the spot that you got the job.   :facepalm:  However, its comforting to know that the military is being more choosy about who they offer jobs too.


----------



## Trick (15 Mar 2012)

From my experience, I agree with the above. I had to re-schedule a medical and ended up paying the price as not long after my file was closed (though apparently there was some mix-up where they were trying to contact me to see if I was still interested). So now here I am, re-applying, which is a pain as it's now all online. I only just found out then my file was closed and I imagine I'll see much progress on my new application before April meaning I'll probably miss the boat again this year. That said, I will probably "get my foot in the door" and be ready for next April. So based on my own (albeit limited) experience, I would advise anyone to get their apps in ASAP, and to not get your hopes up that it will be a quick and easy affair. Keep in mind that things don't even really get rolling until they receive and review your documents (which will probably take weeks itself). So really try to hurry-up with the online portion of the application. Hopefully, like most, you can get your foot in that door. If you do get in this year, consider it a bonus (particularly for competitive trades). But with a bit of luck and diligence, you'll have your ducks in a row for the next fiscal year.


----------



## lateralus (16 Mar 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> So now here I am, re-applying, which is a pain as it's now all online.



Really? Never heard they were only accepting online applications.


----------



## mmmjon (16 Mar 2012)

lateralus said:
			
		

> Really? Never heard they were only accepting online applications.


I've been hearing the same thing as well. Needless to say I am very happy to have applied back in September 2011.


----------



## MMSS (16 Mar 2012)

I (re)applied online, a few days later when I log in it says my online application access has been disabled. When I submitted the application, it said if I had applied in the past (which I have) that I would not be able to track online - I assume because they tie it to my old file/service number as opposed to creating a new one. I sent in copies of my birth certificate and transcripts as instructed and am waiting for confirmation that they are received. If I don't hear back within two weeks, I'll be calling to confirm receipt and next steps - while it would be convenient to check online, I understand that this is a new system and has yet to be fully integrated with existing files.


----------



## Trick (17 Mar 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> I (re)applied online, a few days later when I log in it says my online application access has been disabled. When I submitted the application, it said if I had applied in the past (which I have) that I would not be able to track online - I assume because they tie it to my old file/service number as opposed to creating a new one. I sent in copies of my birth certificate and transcripts as instructed and am waiting for confirmation that they are received. If I don't hear back within two weeks, I'll be calling to confirm receipt and next steps - while it would be convenient to check online, I understand that this is a new system and has yet to be fully integrated with existing files.



Yeah don't worry, everything is fine- the same thing happened to me and I didn't know what was up until I called them. It's just because you previously applied. So long as you sent in copies of your stuff, you're heading in the right direction.


----------



## MMSS (17 Mar 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> Yeah don't worry, everything is fine- the same thing happened to me and I didn't know what was up until I called them. It's just because you previously applied. So long as you sent in copies of your stuff, you're heading in the right direction.



That is what I figured, based on what it said when I applied, so I am not worried just yet. Of course it would be nice to have immediate feedback, but I understand that there is a process and it takes time. I really hope that I hear back over the spring/summer though.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (20 Mar 2012)

just got the call...

leaving April 14th to be a vehicle technician. Thanks for the support over the last year and a half Army.ca! Now it's my turn...


----------



## mmmjon (20 Mar 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> just got the call...
> 
> leaving April 14th to be a vehicle technician. Thanks for the support over the last year and a half Army.ca! Now it's my turn...



Congrats, best of luck to you!


----------



## Charles (20 Mar 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> just got the call...
> 
> leaving April 14th to be a vehicle technician. Thanks for the support over the last year and a half Army.ca! Now it's my turn...



Nice one, man! Good luck!


----------



## matthew1786 (20 Mar 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> just got the call...
> 
> leaving April 14th to be a vehicle technician. Thanks for the support over the last year and a half Army.ca! Now it's my turn...



Great news! Congrats and good luck!   :nod:


----------



## Trick (20 Mar 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> just got the call...
> 
> leaving April 14th to be a vehicle technician. Thanks for the support over the last year and a half Army.ca! Now it's my turn...



Awesome man, congrats!


----------



## Red Devil (20 Mar 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> just got the call...
> 
> leaving April 14th to be a vehicle technician. Thanks for the support over the last year and a half Army.ca! Now it's my turn...



Me too - April 16th BMQ to be a Air Weapons Systems Technician....can't wait!!!!

Good luck to the rest of you that are waiting.


----------



## jemcgrg (21 Mar 2012)

Yeah definitely congrats. This is my third year waiting to get in so hopefully this year will be my year! Fingers crossed. And yeah the process changed the day before I went into recruiting this year. So I had to resubmit my infomation to North Bay even though my local recruiting centre had it all already. Excellent way to work on patience!


----------

